# nail



## lindsgazdich (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey all,

Wondering if anyone can help me regarding this.. Otis is a 2 year old V and he is VERY active. Constantly running outside when hes out and always has a toy by you he wants you to toss to him. I noticed a few days ago on his front paw one of his nails were cracked kinda low. Was keeping an eye on it then yesterday I found almost the whole top nail fell off. I can see the skin of his nail because the whole nail almost is off. It wasn't bleeding really at all a tiny bit but its just red. I've been putting neosporin on it but wasn't sure if there was anything else to help it? Should I cover it somehow? Our vets office isn't open until tomorrow and I've never had this problem before so I wasn't sure if I should be worried and contact them or not.

Thanks in advance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have any pictures?
Most vets just give them antibiotics, to keep it from becoming infected.


----------



## johnmat (Jan 5, 2021)

Do you having trouble with cut nails as well? I found nice tips and advices about best of nail grinders for big dog Best Large Dog Nail Grinders 2020 - Our Pets Mag maybe any will come in handy


----------

